# 2012 Utility Bills



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Just calculated some of our annual costs from the house for our accountant and thought I would post them in case anyone is interested. 4 bedroom 2900 sf house with four people, a pool with gas heater and central AC on all summer.

Hydro $2061.57
Water $761.53
Union Gas $1028.24

Really not too bad in my opinon. Heating our house all winter and keeping the pool warm all summer for a grand seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

This should be an interesting thread. Here are my numbers, for a 1000 sq ft house (plus basement), 2 adults. We have gas furnace, central AC (but we try not to use it unless we need to), gas stove. Located in Toronto.

Hydro: $935
Water: $286
Gas: $953

So Ihatetaxes, our gas bills are pretty similar but you're heating a pool and a much larger house! Seems like you have a good thing going there.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

2012 two people. Moved from 500 sq foot condo to 1500 square foot house last year.

Electricity $423.07 
Water $344
Natual gas: unknown. 2013 ytd $354 (4 months) 
Property tax about $4300

Located just outside GTA.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

1200 Square Foot 1 level bungalow, no basement.
Kingston, Ontario with Hydro One and Union Gas

Electricity $620.57

Natural Gas (infloor radiant heat system) $574.58

Water - Not sure, city doesn't have an online account option aprox $600 per year. Water higher in June/July/Aug due to inground sprinkler system.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

4 people, 2800 sq ft house. 100 years old, no insulation. 60 year old boiler for heat. Rounding off to nearest $10. Located in Chatham Ontario.

Electricity $960
Natural Gas $1140
Water $350


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Electricity - $0
Water - $0

All-inclusive rent - priceless

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't see my household's utility bills (thank you parents)... but just a suggestion when reading this thread, you should include where you're living if it's not in your tag... that probably accounts for the difference in the first two posts. Ihatetaxes, "a van down by the river" doesn't tell us much! And that's a huge van... 2900sf?!?

Unless you mean Vancouver... there _is_ a river... hmm


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Electricity $0
Water $0
Natural Gas $0


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Barwelle said:


> I don't see my household's utility bills (thank you parents)... but just a suggestion when reading this thread, you should include where you're living if it's not in your tag... that probably accounts for the difference in the first two posts. Ihatetaxes, "a van down by the river" doesn't tell us much! And that's a huge van... 2900sf?!?
> 
> Unless you mean Vancouver... there _is_ a river... hmm


Its a shaggin' wagon down by the river in southern Ontario. Expensive electricity and cheap gas! Water consumption high due to the pool, in ground sprinker system and lots of summer gardens and planters.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

3000sq/ft house 2ppl

Hydro 1500
Heat 1900
water $0


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Gatineau (Aylmer) Quebec, approximately 1900 sq feet, 1 1/2 story plus basement, two people, Natural Gas furnace and hot water heater, central A/C on all summer, heated garage. Water usage is not metered, it's included in the municipal tax bill.

Hydro $618.91
Natural Gas $1,436.04 (includes hot water heater rental and furnace maintenance plan)
Municipal Taxes $2,869.43


----------



## al42 (Mar 5, 2011)

wow, how do you people keep your water bill so low?
We have low flow toilets installed and are pretty careful with water.
Dishwasher and laundry once a week but just can't get the water cost down.


2800sq/ft house 2 people

Hydro 1300
Gas 700
water 650


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Water bill might depend where you live and water leakage. Toilet is the most common leakage. 
I think the region has doubled the water bills here over the last 10 years. It's has gotten really expensive. They just sent another notice saying it's going up another 8.4% this year. 

We have the 3L and 6L dual flush toilets, 6.5L/ minute shower heads, and high efficiency washer and dryer, only full loads done. Dishes are washed by hand, this does ave over dishwasher when I checked the specks. 

I only fill the dishwater 1/5 of the sink and just add water as I rinse. 
I also save the flush for #1, if I'm at home. Sounds gross, but not a big deal. 
I also shower at work, if I have the chance. 
Lawns are not watered either. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## al42 (Mar 5, 2011)

well the crooks around here just informed us last month that our water was going up 9% but the worse part 
was that water out is going up 16%.
Our toilets are 4L for both but there is a built in flush assist that uses built up pressure in a separate tank.
I don't really have a problem with saving the flush for #1 but the wife wont put up with it.
Shower heads are close at 7L per minute. we have a HE washer and a HE dishwasher.
I'm thinking that it must be a location thing, really doesn't make allot of sense that they can hook
you for double.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Approx numbers
Hydro - $600
Gas - $1200
Electricity. $3000

For 3 adults, with someone home almost all the time, and 2 kids, 2800 sq ft home in calgar


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

3700 sq ft + finished basement with 5 adults and one child 
2179.34 Hydro
1468.63 Enbridge
Water bill $935.61 Lots of Laundry and big Yard to water


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

al42 said:


> wow, how do you people keep your water bill so low?


Well I moved to the country so I have a well. Now the city has moved away from raising taxes because everyone hates that. Instead they raise the water taxes by 15-20% a year. Glad I got out!

What temperature do you keep your houses at?

Mine is at perma freezing 18C winter and propane costs a FORTUNE ($1900). This year I did much better though got it down to about 1200 I think


----------



## al42 (Mar 5, 2011)

What temperature do you keep your houses at?

Mostly 18C and I drop it to 16C at night when we are sleeping.
I can't stand it too hot except in the summer because I hate using the A/C.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

2,400 sq. foot bungalow, Ottawa

Approx numbers:
Hydro - $1,250
Gas - $1,300
Water - $0 (well)

This is for 2 adults, someone home at least one day during workweek.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Plugging, what do you consider hydro if not electricity? Do you mean water? In Ontario, when we say hydro we mean electricity.
MOA, does the sq ft on your bungalow include the basement? I'm just curious because I can't imagine my bungalow being more than double its current size, it must be huge if you're not including the basement!


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Spudd, funny you ask that as I have run into many people who think I mean water when I talk about hydro. We here in Ontario all grew up with that term for electricity despite the fact I don't think much of our electricity comes from hydro-electric dams anymore.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

al42 said:


> What temperature do you keep your houses at?


21C, 5AM to 10PM - 19C, 10PM to 5AM


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a septic tank, and am on city water so I'm not charged sewage rates. Since I have a septic, I keep a close eye on how much goes in to it. The house right now is 19c, it often drops to 17c during the day and 16c at night. During the warmest couple of hours in the morning and dinner time, it's around 21c


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

For the renters that have noted $0 for utilities, what exactly do you pay for in your rent?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

It's free, it just comes out from the wall ... lol. (Someone actually told me that sometime ago .. kid-u-not :biggrin


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Seriously Beav? :chuncky:

I hear renters also don't pay the property taxes of others.

I generally find the negative RE comments amusing.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Toronto.gal said:


> For the renters that have noted $0 for utilities, what exactly do you pay for in your rent?


$900/mth for 2-bedroom apt so technically, my rent is $800/mth plus $100 utilities roughly. I should add that my rent has not changed in 2 years. Oh yes, and I'm in Northern Ontario.


----------



## Jagas (Feb 11, 2013)

Approx. 1,900 sq. foot split level, Ottawa. 2 adults, 2 young kids, 1 adult home all day for last year.

Average of past two years:
Hydro - $1,639
Gas - $981
Water/Sewer - $663 (new sod bumped this higher than normal)


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

NorthKC said:


> $900/mth for 2-bedroom apt so technically, my rent is $800/mth plus $100 utilities roughly. I should add that my rent has not changed in 2 years. Oh yes, and I'm in Northern Ontario.


Same here, except my rent has not changed in 5 years and I'm in the GTA.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

1800 sf 2 storey SFH plus 900 sf finished basement, Missisauga Ontario. Built 1967. 
New windows and doors and upgraded attic to R50, and basement to R20 since we moved in in 2003

New in 2004 high efficency forced air nat gas furnace, setback over night and during days, since all at work or school presently.
In floor electric tile heating front and rear entries, setback thermostat on this as well.

Conventional b vent gas fired 33USG hot water tank, with extra insulation.
Low flow aerators on all sinks, shower heads, showers by family of 4 average every second day. Maybe one bath per week. No hot water capacity issue so far.
All low flow toilets, automatic dish washer.

Gas fired clothes dryer, runs about 2 loads per week. Conventional top loading clothes washing machine.

Natural gas exterior BBQ connection.
Gas stove.

Central air conditioning on setback during days and overnight to 27, otherwise 22 while we are home am's and after work and weekends.
We have a big maple tree south of the house that shades a lot of the house from direct sunshine in the summer. It makes rooftop solar power a no go, but our electric bill is $300 less in the a/c season than same model of house and family of 4 3 doors down with same orientation but full south exposure.

14cf conventioanl refrigerator in kitchen, 14sf vertical freezer in the unheated garage. 

Virtually all lights in the house are flourescent; a few are halogen that are never run at 100%

Small vegetable garden that gets watered. in a drought the grass goes yellow and dormant and later comes back with some rain. 

2012 
Water $197
Electric $748.
Nat Gas $620.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, Andrew, sweet deal. A 2-bedroom apt for $900/mo in the GTA? Are you actually in Toronto proper or in one of the burbs? I was renting a 2-bedroom in a slummy building in Rexdale for $930/mo back in 2000.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Same here, except my rent has not changed in 5 years and I'm in the GTA.


Your L/L is probably losing money hand over fist.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Ponderling said:


> 2012
> Water $197
> Electric $748.
> Nat Gas $620.


Nice going Ponderling - that is some serious energy conservation!


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

this thread is giving me natural gas envy


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Very impressive Ponderling!


----------



## Jagas (Feb 11, 2013)

My Own Advisor said:


> Very impressive Ponderling!


That^^


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Does the water prices vary a lot from region to region? 
Seems like where I am (Durham) they are charging a fortune.

Pondering your water bill is amazing.. I am really thrifty with water here and there is no way I can get it that low without going #2 in the woods. lol


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

@Jungle. LOL!


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Jungle said:


> Pondering your water bill is amazing.. I am really thrifty with water here and there is no way I can get it that low without going #2 in the woods. lol


Peel region water rates just went up substantially, so water will likely be 15% higher in 2013.

On the water savings front, I estimate more than a third of my showers I take at work in the morning. Wife leaves the hosue first in the am. I get the kids off to school, usually walked there of biked there, but sometimes dropped off in the car, and then I head to work. The am chaos is then behind me.

If I shower at home, the kids get into video games, or the computer waiting for me and it is like pulling teeth getting them off of those things to get them going to school.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

NorthKC said:


> $900/mth for 2-bedroom apt so technically, my rent is $800/mth *plus $100 utilities* roughly.....


That makes sense now!


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Hydro $720
Water/Sewar $600
Union Gas $684

2 adults living in an 1150 SF bungalow (SW Ontario).


----------



## mxd (Feb 23, 2013)

*Decent Water Saving Device*

Can't share 2012 cots as we moved half way through the year...

One thing we did do that seems to have made a significant difference for water consumption was install a dual flush conversion. We got ours at Canadian Tire on sale (the one with the proper handle, not the round flush buttons) http://reviews.canadiantire.ca/9045...h-system-reviews/reviews.htm?sort=helpfulness. It had two benefits - it replaces any possibly leaking old component (which one likely was) and then allows for the water saving option. We have saved approximately $20.00 a month due to the change (combined water & sewer bill, two bathrooms in the house, fixing leaky toilet probably big part of savings). They are easy to install (10-15 minutes for the first, 5-8 for each one after) but you do need to spend a bit of time optimizing its settings for each unit (likely the same if you have the same model of toilet - which we did not).


----------



## Calgary_Girl (Apr 20, 2011)

Spudd said:


> Plugging, what do you consider hydro if not electricity? Do you mean water? In Ontario, when we say hydro we mean electricity.QUOTE]
> 
> I'm in Calgary as well and here hydro would be water and electricity is electricity.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Calgary_Girl said:


> Spudd said:
> 
> 
> > Plugging, what do you consider hydro if not electricity? Do you mean water? In Ontario, when we say hydro we mean electricity.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Spudd said:


> Plugging, what do you consider hydro if not electricity? Do you mean water? In Ontario, when we say hydro we mean electricity.


We like our electricity as dirty as they come, coal with a side of extra hydrocarbons only for our 'hydro'.

Perhaps we should use the following vernacular here in Alberta:

Coal (electricity)
Future tailings pond (water)
Gas (what's making use poor - so use some more)


----------



## Pennypincher (Dec 3, 2012)

Spudd said:


> Plugging, what do you consider hydro if not electricity? Do you mean water? In Ontario, when we say hydro we mean electricity.
> MOA, does the sq ft on your bungalow include the basement? I'm just curious because I can't imagine my bungalow being more than double its current size, it must be huge if you're not including the basement!


ehehehe reminds me of when I had roomates from Ontario in my university days. They would ask if I had the $$ for my share of the Hydo Bill. I was like.. what on earth is hydro??


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

We have a 2400 sq ft house - 2 of us. We're home all day, and put the thermostat down to 15 at night, up to 18 during the day.

electricity: $1600
water: 0 (on a well, so the pump cost is included in the electric)
gas: 0 (no gas around here)

We moved here (eastern Ontario) 5 years ago, and there was an air-source heat pump and electric furnace. Cost was $3000/year for electricity. We had a ground source heat pump system put in - it's great as it heats/cools the house as well as providing hot water. It was expensive to put in, but with the rising cost of electric, we figure it'll pay for itself in 7 years (sooner if prices continue up)


----------



## colossk (May 11, 2011)

Just finished my taxes

Gas $1,829
Electricity $2,132
Water $897

= $4,858

5 of us, 3 kids and my wife (And I work from Home)
4 bedroom 3,500 Sq foot house, Finished basement, In ground Pool w gas heater and no solar blanket, Hut Tub, & AC


----------

